# My 120 gallon Piranha Tank



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

check out my fish tank, I have tried to set it up to include some natural settings for them that you might find in the Amazon River, for example the driftwood and centre piece Amazon Sword Plants.

Please tell me what you think of my tank and fish it would be greatly appreciated. Much obliged.

Shred Revolution


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Too many gold fish take them out asap. But the fish and tank look good aside from that.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree. gotta get rid of the feeders. the feeders are dirty fish they cary parasites and diseases. and they are messy make lots of waste lost of ammonia. you should feed them raw fish and shrimp like silver sides talapia, raw shrimp, cat fish other white meat. you will get better growth and healthier fish


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking tank Shred!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

get rid of the feeders..piranhas look good though. You gonna upgrade the tank size later?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with everyone get rid of the feeders and that tank would look good.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Trigga said:


> get rid of the feeders..piranhas look good though. You gonna upgrade the tank size later?


do you think the TANK looks good? I am going to get a much larger tank later on when they grow up a bit. this tank will than be converted to a RHOM tank.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It's already been said too many times, but the goldfish have got to go.
The tank looks fine for p's of that size. 
It would also be good for a rhom, depending of the size of the fish.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

can I please get more feed back about something other than the goldfish because I have removed them now.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would paint the back of the tank black. Just my opinion!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I would paint the back of the tank black. Just my opinion!


i agree it would make a big difference with painted background, i would flip the driftwood upside down if it can keep stable. nice setup


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I used a black trash bag LOL... Can anyone say GHETTO?? Just make sure you get the wrinkles out of it and you cant tell its a trash bag..


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

MY P's love to hide in the Amazon sword plant that you see in the middle of the picture! Comments ??


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

In my opinion, your tank is perfect. I wouldn't change anything. Would be nice if you added a natural stone background or something similiar. Other than that, you did a great job : )


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would add a background and only keep about 5 reds.. in a few months the bio-load on that tank will be too much to maintain. good luck-g


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

robert69 said:


> In my opinion, your tank is perfect. I wouldn't change anything. Would be nice if you added a natural stone background or something similiar. Other than that, you did a great job : )


what the hell do you mean? why would I only keep 5 of my fish? and wtf is a bioload??


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

chomp chomp said:


> In my opinion, your tank is perfect. I wouldn't change anything. Would be nice if you added a natural stone background or something similiar. Other than that, you did a great job : )


what the hell do you mean? why would I only keep 5 of my fish? and wtf is a bioload??
[/quote]
forget that keep them all as long as you plan to upgrade tanks


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i like it, really. it's a clear natural tank...perfect for reds. Pets will make them feel much more confortable. great job mate








Tommy


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

PygoLover said:


> i like it, really. it's a clear natural tank...perfect for reds. Pets will make them feel much more confortable. great job mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand part of your comments, can you tell me what you mean by pets will make them more comforable?????

I am glad you think it looks natural...that was my goal. What do you think of the AMAZON SWORD !? I tired to make it a centre peice....do ou think it will grow larger?!?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> i like it, really. it's a clear natural tank...perfect for reds. Pets will make them feel much more confortable. great job mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand part of your comments, can you tell me what you mean by pets will make them more comforable?????

I am glad you think it looks natural...that was my goal. What do you think of the AMAZON SWORD !? I tired to make it a centre peice....do ou think it will grow larger?!?
[/quote]

Tommy-
He is not American and doesn't speak the best english-But damn good member....I believe tommy means tank mates make them feel more comfy man-He congratulating you on your setup.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice! I love how they group together.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Very nice! I love how they group together.


thanks man! Does it matter that my 120 gallon tank is only 5 feet long by 24 inches wide? I understand that some 125 gallon tanks are much longer than mine? I didnt realize this!!!!!!! PROBLEM!?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha like length an dwidth so you are fine. I would personally rather have the 24" wide over the 18" wide. Lucky Bastard!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> Piranha like length an dwidth so you are fine. I would personally rather have the 24" wide over the 18" wide. Lucky Bastard!


I was doing a visual measurement, so Ill have to try it again and let you know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Shred. Those Piranhas and tank look great.







If your tank is 4 ft x 2 ft, I would probably prefer a wider tank over a longer tank for the Piranhas. Looks good bro!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

on second inspection the tank is only 18 inches wide, I think around Christmas time ill get another tank this time a 220 gallon for them for life....


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

bump.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cool tank. fish look good. 
good work.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

yes good work !


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

is 120 gallons big enough for me too add a tern?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

With 13 in there all ready, I'd say when they reach full maturity, you'll be pretty full as is.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> With 13 in there all ready, I'd say when they reach full maturity, you'll be pretty full as is.


i was considering removing that large piece of drift wood and the amazon swords so they have more room to swim....GOOD IDEA or bad?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Even with all that removed (which I wouldn't) 13 fully grown reds will be stretching the limits of your tank, maybe even exceeding the "limit" of what would be healthy for the p's.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> Even with all that removed (which I wouldn't) 13 fully grown reds will be stretching the limits of your tank, maybe even exceeding the "limit" of what would be healthy for the p's.


saying maybe makes you seem insecure...have you had 13 P's in a tank of my dimensions before?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Take a look at these Pygos, ClickMe This is what Slytooth is trying to advise you in a nutshell on the size that can be expected if allowed to thrive.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That is EXACTLY what I mean. And when I said MAYBE exceeding the limits, I am not insecure, I will not say whether something can defenitely be done or not done. And as far as keeping 13 rbp's in a tank of your dimensions, no I haven't kept that many in a tank built like that. I have the standard size 180 and 125 and do not see the point in overstocking such as this.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice shoal man, also tank

13 shoal


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> Even with all that removed (which I wouldn't) 13 fully grown reds will be stretching the limits of your tank, maybe even exceeding the "limit" of what would be healthy for the p's.


saying maybe makes you seem insecure...have you had 13 P's in a tank of my dimensions before?
[/quote]
it sounds to me like your a 12 year old who can't think for himself. Funny you should say he is insecure when you keep asking everyone for complements on your tank


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

starbury said:


> Even with all that removed (which I wouldn't) 13 fully grown reds will be stretching the limits of your tank, maybe even exceeding the "limit" of what would be healthy for the p's.


saying maybe makes you seem insecure...have you had 13 P's in a tank of my dimensions before?
[/quote]
it sounds to me like your a 12 year old who can't think for himself. Funny you should say he is insecure when you keep asking everyone for complements on your tank
[/quote]

Totally agree, stop acting like a 12 year old.









If you get your 220, then maybe add a tern or 2, but removing decor does not allow more pygos to be added. Do you have recent pics of your tank?


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

tank looks awesom, can't see a problem with the amount in there, if all your parameters are fine and the p's are not showing aggresion to each other then there isnt a problem, if it becomes a problem later then take some out, im planing a 120 imperial, about 140 us and going to get 6 reds and 6 caribe


----------

